# Over cab bed size



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Could anyone help me with the following please.

I'd like to know the dimensions of the over cab drop down bed on a mid nineties B534 Hymer A class. Width and depth.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi if you follow this through you can download the info for your particular year.http://www.hymer.com/de/index.php?kategorie=100105


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this should be 195cm x 140cm.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> this should be 195cm x 140cm.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, most helpful.


----------

